# Period



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi! I'm a 14 year old girl and I'm verry concerned. I have had my period for almost a year now but have not had it since the end of may. I told my mom a month ago and she said it was normal for girls to be irregular at first. But miss it for almost 5 months? I have a check up the first week of november. Should I keep that or try and get one sooner to talk with my doctor? Is this normal? Thanks, and sorry if I'm wasting your time!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

It is normal to be irregular. I guess it depends on how many you had before they stopped again? If it was only one or 2 then I wouldn't be too worried. I'd just keep the appointment for November. If you are too worried though see if you can get in sooner, if for no other reason than to ease your mind.


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

smiley!When I was your age I had my first period. After the first one it was almost a year after that I had number two and became "regular".Your Mom may very well be right, but it can't hurt to have a check-up.


----------



## thegirlleastlikely (Feb 7, 2005)

like it's been said, at your age, it's pretty normal to have irregular periods. i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Have you been eating lots of Bing cherries or other cherry products?That would definitely do it. I'm saying this not only from experience, but from exchanging notes with several others online.Also note that according to TCM cherries are known to affect hormones. Also they're known as an aphrodisiac.CONVERSELY:Cherries are the BEST thing for people with heavy bleeding problems, since they help clot the blood. On the other hand, red-grapes & garlic which have phenolic acid - as well apple's malic acid/fiber, as well as other acidic foods & caffeine containing foods - can TRIGGER bleeding.So maybe try eating lots of red grapes, garlic, citrus and chocolate; and avoid cherries & berries for awhile (cranberries may be an exception). Then see what happens.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Mally,thanks. I eat a lot of chocolate all the time though... lol!


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

What about the cherries? Have you been eating lots of those during the summer? Just curious.


----------

